# Suche (Gaming) PC für 500-600 Euro



## KyuLink (22. Mai 2013)

*Suche (Gaming) PC für 500-600 Euro*

Erstmal guten Tag liebe PC Games-Community 

Ich suche einen PC, den ich hauptsächlich für den allgemeinen Gebrauch nutzen möchte (Internet, Arbeiten, etc.), aber auch gut im Bereich Gaming nutzen kann, das heißt, aktuelle Spiele sollten schon auf dem PC möglich sein.
Dazu sollte es möglich sein, den PC auf aktuellere Hardware entsprechend aufzurüsten.
Bugdet liegt bei 500-600 Euro, kann aber auch geringfügig höher sein.

Windows 7 sollte dabei sein, wenn möglich eigentlich auch Intel Core i5.

Ich hoffe, ihr könnt mir helfen, da ich mich in diesem Bereich nicht sonderlich auskenne.

Danke!


----------



## RichardLancelot (22. Mai 2013)

KyuLink schrieb:


> Dazu sollte es möglich sein, den PC auf aktuellere Hardware entsprechend aufzurüsten.


 Naja...wir können hier auch nicht hellsehen und wissen was in 3-4 Jahren mal aktueller Stand ist 

Mein Vorschlag wäre bei dieser Preisvorstellung folgender:



Enermax ETS-T40-TB _[~33€]_
Microsoft Windows 7 Home Premium _[~75€_]
Intel® Core™ i5-3470 _[~160€]_
Thermaltake Hamburg 530W _[~40€]_
Zalman Z11 Gehäuse _[~50€]_
LG GH-24NS _[~20€]_
MSI Z77A-G43 _[~90€]_
Seagate ST1000DM003 1 TB _[~55€]_
Corsair DIMM 4 GB DDR3-1333 Kit _[~40€]_
Das wären dann also knapp 570€ für ein ausreichendens Grundsystem. Dazu könntest du dir übergangsweise eine gebrauchte GeForce GTX460 oder Radeon HD6850 besorgen und die dann irgendwann mal ausmustern und gegen etwas aktuelleres ersetzen. Sparpotential sehe ich bei den Komponenten ehrlich gesagt nicht mehr. Man kann zwar alles billiger kaufen, aber darunter leidet definitiv die Leistung. Und eine der teuersten Komponenten, die CPU, hast du ja eigentlich vorgegeben


----------



## Herbboy (22. Mai 2013)

Das wird nix, also MIT Windows UND nem core i5. Allein die Basis für nen PC mit nem core i5:

Mainboard mind 60€
core i5 ab 160€
4GB RAM 35€ (besser wären 8GB)
Festplatte 1000GB 60€ (500GB sparen grad mal 10€ ein)
Gehäuse 30€
Netzteil 50€
DVD-Brenner 20€

Da bist Du schon bei ca. 420€, dazu Windows macht ca. 500€. Und für nur 100€ bekommst Du keine Grafikkarte, mit denen aktuelle Spiele Spaß machen.

Wenn Du Windows irgendwo von jemand bekommen kannst, der es vlt nicht mehr braucht oder bei dem Du es auch später erst bezahlen kannst, dann wäre das schon viel besser, dann wäre als Grafikkarte wenigstens eine GTX 660 drin, besser eine AMD 7870.


Aber bei 600€ mit Windows wäre es klüger, nur einen Intel Pentium G2130 oder so zu nehmen und dafür aber als Grafikkarte dann eine AMD 7870, das ist in der Summe für Spiele viel besser als ein core i5 mit ner 100€-Grafikkarte.


----------



## skyraker (22. Mai 2013)

Moin moin,

meinen Vorrednern würde ich gerne zustimmen: Für den Preis wirst du wohl keinen vernünftigen i5 (3470/3570) mit dazu passender Grafikkarte (GTX660ti oder AMD Alternative) erhaschen können.

Ich habe gerade keine Ahnung ob es hier erlaubt ist (ansonsten bitte löschen).
Hätte evtl. noch folgendes System abzugeben:
- AMD Phenom II X6 1090T Black Edition
- GTX 560ti mit 1GB GDDR5
- MSI 880 GM Mainboard
- 8 GB DDR3 RAM
- 2 TB Festplatte
- 650 Watt Netzteil
- Gehäuse, LG Blu-Ray Laufwerk (mit DVD Brenner) und Win7 sind natürlich aktuell auch mit an Board. 

Läuft alles wunderbar und wurde nie übertaktet. Bei Spielen wie Battlefield 3, COD Black Ops, Crysis 2, Dirt 3, Rage, Homefront etc. hatte ich keinerlei Probleme und sie liefen alle super.

Evtl. wäre diese Klasse ja etwas für dich.

Gruß
Thomas


----------



## KyuLink (22. Mai 2013)

Danke für alle Antworten.
Auch nach mehrmaligem Ausprobieren habe ich auf Hardwareversand.de nichts gefunden, was mir irgendwie gefallen würde.
Angenommen, ich verzichte auf i5; kann mir jemand da mal was zusammenstellen, was 600,- inkl. Grafikkarte enthält?

Ich bin mir nämlich da bei einigen Komponenten nicht unbedingt sicher, da ich nicht sonderlich viel Ahnung habe.
Wie gesagt, müssen nicht alle neuesten Spiele 100% ruckelfrei laufen.

@skyranker: Ein Gebrauchtkauf kommt bei mir bisher vorerst nicht in Frage, dazu müsste ich schon ziemlich verzweifeln.
Danke aber für das Angebot


----------



## RichardLancelot (22. Mai 2013)

Enermax ETS-T40-TB _[~33€]_
Microsoft Windows 7 Home Premium _[~75€_]
Intel® Pentium® Processor G870 _[~60€]_
Thermaltake Hamburg 530W _[~40€]_
Zalman Z11 Gehäuse _[~50€]_
LG GH-24NS _[~20€]_
MSI Z77A-G43 _[~90€]_
Seagate ST1000DM003 1 TB _[~55€]_
Corsair DIMM 4 GB DDR3-1333 Kit _[~40€]_
Radeon HD 7850_[~150][/l]
_
_


Wäre dann ein Dual-Core-Prozessor statt des i5, der aber dank des gleichen Sockels immernoch eine spätere Aufrüstung möglich macht und eine (recht) leistungsstarke Grafikkarte._


----------



## TrinityBlade (22. Mai 2013)

Seit wann muss man denn 70€ für eine Windows-7-Lizenz auf den Tisch legen?


----------



## Herbboy (22. Mai 2013)

RichardLancelot schrieb:


> Enermax ETS-T40-TB _[~33€]_



 also, bei DEM Budget braucht man vieles, aber ganz sicher nicht neen extra-CPUKühler und schon gar nicht so nen teuren  den Kühler würd ich einfach weglassen, der boxed von der CPU reicht völlig aus.

Und dann:


> [*]Intel® Pentium® Processor G870 _[~60€]_
> [*]Zalman Z11 Gehäuse _[~50€]_
> [*]MSI Z77A-G43 _[~90€]_
> [*]Radeon HD 7850_[~150][/l]
> _


_

lieber nen G2120 oder G2130 als CPU, das sind die moderneren G-CPUs. Beim Gehäuse gibt es auch andere, die nochmal 10-20€ günstiger und ebenso gut. Beim Board gibt es auch welche für 60-70€, es muss keinesfalls eines mit Z77-Chipsatz sein. 

Dann hat man nämlich nochmal ein bisschen gespart, dann reicht es sogar für ne GTX 660 oder AMD 7870, das ist viel wichtiger als ein sehr leiser CPU-Kühler, schickeres Gehäuse und Board, das später auch für eine Übertaktungs-CPU nutzbar ist.

Im Anhang mal ein Beispiel zusammengestellt mit dem hardwareversand-Konfigurator: http://www.hardwareversand.de/pcconfwelcome.jsp?pcConfigurator.gpOnly=0 

Der PC kostet dann mit Zusammenbau und Win7 vorinstalliert fast genau 600€. Als Grafikkarte hab ich eine AMD 7870 genommen - auch wenn das am Ende nen Tick über 600€ geht: das lohnt sich. Falls die HIS nicht da ist, ginge auch die XFX CORE RADEON 7870, das sind die zwei günstigsten._


----------



## svd (22. Mai 2013)

Der Vollständigkeit halber, hier eine AMD Variante. Für 600€, inkl. Windows, nicht übel, finde ich.
Allerdings lässt sich der Prozessor in Zukunft evtl. nicht mehr sinnvoll aufrüsten. 

(In Intels Sockel 1155 passt später noch ein gebrauchter Core-i7...)




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## skyraker (22. Mai 2013)

KyuLink schrieb:


> Danke für alle Antworten.
> Auch nach mehrmaligem Ausprobieren habe ich auf Hardwareversand.de nichts gefunden, was mir irgendwie gefallen würde.
> Angenommen, ich verzichte auf i5; kann mir jemand da mal was zusammenstellen, was 600,- inkl. Grafikkarte enthält?
> 
> ...


 
Sorry, aber bei den hier aufgerufenen G Modellen bezweifle ich das überhaupt ein neueres Spiel auf hohen Einstellungen ruckelfrei laufen wird. Mir nützt das spätere Aufrüsten nicht wirklich viel, wenn es denn erst in z.B. einem Jahr stattfindet.
Ein G2130 (CPU Ranking irgendwo in der Nähe von Rang 420) mit einer GTX 660 steht einfach in keiner Relation. Wirf mal einen Blick auf eine Aufrüstmatrix, welcher du entnehmen kannst was in etwa zusammen passt.

Hier alleine mal die Rankings in PassMark (Modell / CPU oder GK Ranking / Punkte)

- G870 / Platz 471 / 2804 Punkte
- G2120 / 435 / 2999
- G2130 / 375 / 3355
- X6 1090T / 165 / 5704
- i5 3470 / 119 / 6281
- i5 3570K / 96 / 7121

- HD 6850 / 51 / 2231
- GTX 660 / 15 / 4097
- HD 7850 / 20 / 3679
- GTX 560 ti / 25 / 3507

Ein neuer 500-600 Euro Rechner ist bei den Spielen nunmal absolute Einstiegsklasse und kein aktuelles Spiel wird mit hohen Details flüssig laufen.
Bei einer schnellen Graka mit lahmen Prozessor bremst die CPU das komplette System aus. Schnelle CPU mit langsamer Graka natürlich umgekehrt.
Vor nicht mal zwei Jahren passten der 1090T und die GTX560ti super zusammen. Heute sind es der i5 3470 oder i5 3570K mit einer GTX 670 (Minimum eine GTX 660 ti). Für AMD Anhänger natürlich eine HD-79xx Alternative.

Nur meine Meinung und ich lasse mich gern beraten / belehren. 
Gerade bei Mittelklasse-Rechnern macht ein Gebrauchtkauf durchaus Sinn. Aktuelle Komponenten in der gleichen Preisklasse sind deutlich langsamer. 
Bei den "Upper-Class-PCs" lohnt der Kauf eines gebrauchten Rechners meiner Meinung nach nicht, da die Differenzen zum Neupreis einfach noch zu gering sind.

Ich würde mir die ganze Sache wirklich nochmal durch den Kopf gehen lassen und Prioritäten setzen. Eventuell in Richtung neues Board, Ram, Gehäuse, Netzteil und Laufwerk, jedoch mit gebrauchter CPU und Grafikkarte. Mit der Kombination könntest du schon eine ganze Ecke weiter kommen. Schau dir doch einfach mal den Markt an.

Gruß
Thomas


----------



## skyraker (22. Mai 2013)

svd schrieb:


> Der Vollständigkeit halber, hier eine AMD Variante. Für 600€, inkl. Windows, nicht übel, finde ich.
> Allerdings lässt sich der Prozessor in Zukunft evtl. nicht mehr sinnvoll aufrüsten.
> 
> (In Intels Sockel 1155 passt später noch ein gebrauchter Core-i7...)
> ...


 
Das finde ich allerdings nochmal eine richtig gute Kombi, welche bezüglich CPU und Graka zu passen scheint. Nicht mehr sinnvoll aufrüstbar (CPU), jedoch direkt nutzbar für aktuelle Spiele.

Hut ab. Super Kombi zu echt günstigem Preis.


----------



## svd (22. Mai 2013)

Bis vor kurzem habe/hätte ich für <600€ PCs auch bedenkenlos einen IvyBridge Zweikerner ohne Hyper-Threading empfohlen.
Spätestens seit "Crysis 3" ist das leider nicht mehr so einfach. Neue Prozessoren tauchen auf, das allgemeine Preisgefüge verschiebt sich, machen sonst eher unbeachtete CPUs plötzlich attraktiver...

Eine nicht unwesentliche Frage ist ja auch: Ist es mir, meines knappen Budgets bewusst, egal, heute auf "mittel bis hoch" und _später_ auf "hoch bis sehr hoch" zu spielen, oder ziehe ich es vor, _heute_ auf "hoch" zu spielen und mich später mit "mittel bis hoch" zufrieden zu geben.

Persönlich bin ich derzeit so eingestellt, lieber _jetzt_ soviel als möglich für's Geld zu bekommen, mich um die Zukunft zu kümmern, wenn sie halt da ist. Kann halt auch voll nach hinten losgehen.


----------



## Herbboy (22. Mai 2013)

Der FX-6300 ist doch aber auch nicht schneller als ein G2120/2130 ^^  

Optimal wäre natürlich, wenn man von einem alten PC was übernehmen kann. Und sei es nur das Gehäuse von nem alten PC eines Kumpels, dass er Dir schenkt. Das sind die entscheidenden 50-100€, die man einspart, so dass man nen i5 und ne Karte wie mind eine AMD 7850, Nvidia GTX 660 oder noch besser AMD 7870 nehmen kann.


----------



## svd (22. Mai 2013)

Naja, in unoptimierten Spielen ist der FX-6300 evtl. schon langsamer als ein Core i3, aber nie so langsam, dass es im Vergleich unspielbar wäre. In moderneren Titeln ist der FX-6300 aber vorzuziehen.

Das Teile übernehmen wäre natürlich super. Aber die Voraussetzung dafür ist ja, dass man selbst Hand an den PC legt, was nicht jeder gern macht. Schade eigentlich.
100€ für einen gebrauchten i5-2400, 35€ für das billigste H61 Mainboard (einen >3GHz i5 wird man eh nie durch einen i7 ersetzen müssen), 25€ für 4GB 1600er RAM...
Für den Preis eines nagelneuen Core i5-3470 bekämst du schon eine Basis für einen Rechner, der mit der selben Grafikkarte, unter realen Spielebedingungen, höchstens marginal langsamer wäre...


----------



## RichardLancelot (23. Mai 2013)

Herbboy schrieb:


> also, bei DEM Budget braucht man vieles, aber ganz sicher nicht neen extra-CPUKühler und schon gar nicht so nen teuren  den Kühler würd ich einfach weglassen, der boxed von der CPU reicht völlig aus.


Da muss ich dir natürlich recht geben. Meine Wahl fiel auf den, weil er erwiesenermaßen flüstert und nichts mehr nervt als ein brummender Lüfter. (Ist den 30€ für nen Kühler wirklich teuer?)  


Herbboy schrieb:


> Beim Gehäuse gibt es auch andere, die nochmal 10-20€ günstiger und ebenso gut. Beim Board gibt es auch welche für 60-70€, es muss keinesfalls eines mit Z77-Chipsatz sein.


Ok, ein H77 tut's natürlich auch. Beim Gehäuse würde ich keine Abstriche machen. Aus persönlicher Erfahrung kann ich sagen dass Gehäuse unter 45€ eigentlich nichts taugen. Sicher, seine Hardware bekommt man auch rein, aber es geht ja hier auch noch n' bisschen um Komfort beim zusammenbauen und n' wenig Kabelmanagement, oder?[/QUOTE]


Herbboy schrieb:


> Im Anhang mal ein Beispiel zusammengestellt mit dem hardwareversand-Konfigurator: http://www.hardwareversand.de/pcconfwelcome.jsp?pcConfigurator.gpOnly=0
> Der PC kostet dann mit Zusammenbau und Win7 vorinstalliert fast genau 600€. Als Grafikkarte hab ich eine AMD 7870 genommen - auch wenn das am Ende nen Tick über 600€ geht: das lohnt sich. Falls die HIS nicht da ist, ginge auch die XFX CORE RADEON 7870, das sind die zwei günstigsten.


Die Kombi ist doch ganz schick. Zu den 7870ern mit einem Lüfter würde ich zunächst noch zur Lektüre eines Testberichtes raten. Performancemäßig sind die sicher über jeden Zweifel erhaben, aber ich hab eine XFX 7870 mit 2 Lüftern und finde die teilw. schon recht laut.


----------



## svd (23. Mai 2013)

Wenn's, bei dem Budget, auch noch leise sein soll, wäre ja eine GTX 660 mit TwinFrozr Kühler eine Überlegung wert, finde ich.
Etwas langsamer, aber auch etwas billiger. In Relation gleicht sich das ja wieder aus.


----------



## Herbboy (23. Mai 2013)

Also, ein Kühler über 30€ ist an sich schon "OC"   wenn es nur leiser als der boxed sein soll, reichen 15-25€.


----------



## KyuLink (23. Mai 2013)

Also auf die 15-25 Euro kommt es jetzt nicht unbedingt an. Ansonsten finde ich die Zusammenstellung von Herbboy bisher ganz gut, nur mit dem Prozessor bin ich mir noch nicht sicher.


----------



## Herbboy (23. Mai 2013)

Die CPU kann halt beim ein oder anderen vor allem noch kommendem Game etwas bremsen, so dass Du dort trotz guter Grafikkarte zB nur 30-40 Bilder pro Sekunde hast. Aber das dumme ist halt: wenn Du nun bei der CPU 80-100€ mehr ausgibst und dafür dann eine schlechtere Grafikkarte, dann wirst Du in sehr vielen anderen Games in der Summe merkbar schlechter dastehen, denen ein G2120/2130 eigentlich völlig ausreicht, um mit ner guten Grafikkarte locker 50-60 Bilder pro Sekunde oder mehr zu schaffen.


Ich weiß jetzt auch nicht, welche Games wirklich schon kritisch werden könnten. Ich hatte lange einen AMD X4 965, der ist ca vergleichbar mit nem g2120. Da hatte ich mit einer guten Graka (AMD 7950) in allen Games trotzdem mind. 45 Bilder pro Sekunde auch bei hohen Details, das neueste Game, was ich damals noch hatte, war glaub ich Far Cry 3 und Hitman Absolution. Ob jetzt zB Crysis 3 für die CPU dann schon ein Problem wäre trotz guter Graka, kann ich nicht testen, da ich nun einen core i5 hab 

übrigens: in zb Far Cry 3 brachte der i5 nur 10% mehr Leistung...


----------



## RichardLancelot (23. Mai 2013)

Herbboy schrieb:


> [...]Da hatte ich mit einer guten Graka (AMD 7950) in allen Games trotzdem mind. 45 Bilder pro Sekunde auch bei hohen Details, das neueste Game, was ich *damals* noch hatte, war glaub ich *Far Cry 3* und Hitman Absolution.


 Damals...im November/Dezember


----------



## Herbboy (23. Mai 2013)

RichardLancelot schrieb:


> Damals...im November/Dezember


 ja eben, das ist ja noch nicht lange her - darum geht es ja auch, dass bis "damals" noch alles auch brandaktuelle problemlos lief   die neue CPU hab ich im Februar geholt.


----------

